# Trout about the world



## jhrules8 (Apr 14, 2009)

Hello all, I was wondering where you best trout (any kind) have been. I havent gotten to do much traveling fishing trips. however i am planning one and i thought it would be fun to start a thread about the best trout experiences you have had. Please post the river, city, state and pictures are welcome ( i dont expect any honey holes )....thanks...my best experiences has been in a Pennsylvania stream in the Allegheny forest


----------



## bfurderer (Mar 19, 2010)

The most fun I have had trout fishing was in Colorado on the South Platte  (Deckers and Cheesman Canyon) and followed closely by the Blue River.

Didn't catch the most or the biggest trout ever, but an absolute great trip none the less.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

in the east, I am headed back to the south holston tomorow for a few days. killer hatches and lots of giant fish.

for a real vacation, the northern cali set around redding or dunsmuir ca in late may through mid july. freaking crazy hatches, lots of fishing big dries (#10-4) , mostly wade fishing and some really big fish. 5 blue ribbon trout streams all within an hour or so from each other. mccloud is gorgeous, hat creek and fall river are great spring creeks with unbelievable hatches, the upper sac is the sweetheart with lots of fish willing to take dries in crystal clear pocket water plus enough 18-24in wild fish to keep you on your toes. My personal favorite though is the pit river, probably the hardest river to wade in the US(definantly) but the fish were big and the evening hatch was crazy, averaged 30-45 fish and afternoon, with a big brown every other day or so.
or you can go in august and september and fish in oregon for steelhead on dry flies...
theres also lots of places in CO, montana ect. but I havent fished them


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

riverKing said:


> in the east, I am headed back to the south holston tomorow for a few days. killer hatches and lots of giant fish.
> 
> for a real vacation, the northern cali set around redding or dunsmuir ca in late may through mid july. freaking crazy hatches, lots of fishing big dries (#10-4) , mostly wade fishing and some really big fish. 5 blue ribbon trout streams all within an hour or so from each other. mccloud is gorgeous, hat creek and fall river are great spring creeks with unbelievable hatches, the upper sac is the sweetheart with lots of fish willing to take dries in crystal clear pocket water plus enough 18-24in wild fish to keep you on your toes. My personal favorite though is the pit river, probably the hardest river to wade in the US(definantly) but the fish were big and the evening hatch was crazy, averaged 30-45 fish and afternoon, with a big brown every other day or so.
> or you can go in august and september and fish in oregon for steelhead on dry flies...
> theres also lots of places in CO, montana ect. but I havent fished them


Lou....Good luck on your trip be safe!! You dropping that line off? I'm not doing a dang thing all weekend due to the wet stuff! I aint traveling to the other side of the moon for fishable water!..lol...


----------



## troutdude (Jul 28, 2008)

jhrules8 said:


> my best experiences has been in a Pennsylvania stream in the Allegheny forest


I can't speak to other areas but I grew up in the Allegheny National Forest. Truly beautiful and many streams to choose from. Granted, the bigger fish are stocked but a lot of the smaller streams have native brook trout if that's your cup of tea. Trout fishing has always peaked around Memorial Day for me. As it gets later, you start working against water flow problems, as you do anywhere.

Last April, I fished a rocky trout stream down in the North Carolina mountains that flows Lake Lure. The fishing wasn't phenomenal by any means but supposedly it's the most well stocked in the state. Regardless, the scenery really made up for it.

Good luck in your search for new and exotic trout fishing.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2010)

Utah, Uinta Mountains. Best fishing I have ever had. In six hours one day 3 of us pulled out over 300 cuts and brookies.


----------



## fishingfoolBG (Oct 30, 2007)

The south plate is on my list of places to fish this year!

Im out here hear living in Az and have fished some waters around the 4 corners. The best river I have fished so far has been the San Juan river below the Navajo Dam in New Mexico. It can be crowded but there are big cuts, bows and browns. Some pushing 30''!!
20'' browns and bows are common. Here are a few pics.









































By the way nice trout traphunter!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2010)

You too BG!! I bet you are loving that trout fishing out west!! Awesome!


----------



## BlueDun (Feb 21, 2007)

My favorite places have nothing to do with the size or quantity of fish. When I can, I choose places for the beauty and solitude. My favorites are small spring creeks in northern Michigan where I target native brook trout.


----------

